# Seeking information about possible work



## amymorrison77 (6 mo ago)

Hi guys! My name is Amy Morrison and I am a general nurse from Ireland. I am relocating to Lisbon in the coming months as my partner has secured a permanent job there. I am looking for work in the field of childcare, intellectual disability centres or elderly care. If anyone has any useful information or knows of anyone seeking such care I would be ever so grateful. Have a lovely day, Thank you.


----------

